# phosban 150 co2 reactor?



## flyfshrmn98 (Jul 29, 2011)

So someone just gave me a phosban 150 and I was wondering if anyone had any ideas how to turn it into a CO2 reactor. I have a fluval 205 so I can connect it to the output and will be running pressurized CO2. I got some bioballs to put in it but don't know if they are needed. I would like to try to do it without drilling into the phosban but if thats the only way I will. Any advice/direction would be appreciated


----------

